# What's a bite dog?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

female dog needs home

Perhaps they mean bait dog. Seriously though.....They just found this dog 2 days ago,and are giving it AWAY on CL! 
Did they even TRY and find the dog's owners?
I don;t understand people. I wanted to e-mail them with my questions,but just decided to let it be,I'm sure others will bombard them already.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

how do they know she was a bait dog if they found it in their yards????? unless there are no teeth or something...


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe because she has scars they assume she was used as a bait dog and don't want to find the owners?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. But seriously. They can't prove ANYTHING.
This dog could be someone's beloved pet,that got loose,and they're looking for it.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

If I lost my dog I'd be all over craigslist so hopefully the owners are too. 

I can't blame them, it sounds like they are doing what they think is best, regardless of the accusations, they just may be uninformed. 

Instead of posting it here I would send them an email with suggestions on what you think is best. Seriously, they seem like good people, they are taking in a dog - Tha'ts a lot more than can be said for a lot..


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I already sent them an e-mail. I was nice too. I asked why they weren't looking for the owner. And wanted to know,how they thought it was used as a "bait" dog.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

sounds to me like they didn't "find" this dog but it was actually thiers or a friends and the only way they thought to explain the scars was to make up the excuse that she was a "bite"(bait) dog.
if they truelly have three dogs of thier own and she was a bait dog, do you really think she would have wandered into thier yard???
oh and on a side note...i freaking hate people who post ads on CL with wrong spelling and grammar!! like i am going to believe and/or get something from an illiterate fool. come on people, take the time to write your ad correctly.
"are" is totally different than OUR!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

megz said:


> sounds to me like they didn't "find" this dog but it was actually thiers or a friends and the only way they thought to explain the scars was to make up the excuse that she was a "bite"(bait) dog.
> if they truelly have three dogs of thier own and she was a bait dog, do you really think she would have wandered into thier yard???
> oh and on a side note...i freaking hate people who post ads on CL with wrong spelling and grammar!! like i am going to believe and/or get something from an illiterate fool. come on people, take the time to write your ad correctly.
> "are" is totally different than OUR!!


Incase you had trouble understanding the OP on CL I have translated. hehe:

"*W*e found her on saturday in *our* yard, we already have 3 other dogs [and] don*'*t have room for a 4th one. *S*he is very friendly*,* loving, very well behave*d*. *S*he loves kids. I think she is about 3 years old, also she was used as a *bait* dog but she is very friendly. *W*e would like for her to go into a nice home [where] people [will] just love her. *A*ttach*ed* [are] some pictures. Contact Patty or Chris @ xxx-xxx-xxxx for more info."


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

megz said:


> sounds to me like they didn't "find" this dog but it was actually thiers or a friends and the only way they thought to explain the scars was to make up the excuse that she was a "bite"(bait) dog.
> if they truelly have three dogs of thier own and she was a bait dog, do you really think she would have wandered into thier yard???
> oh and on a side note...i freaking hate people who post ads on CL with wrong spelling and grammar!! like i am going to believe and/or get something from an illiterate fool. come on people, take the time to write your ad correctly.
> "are" is totally different than OUR!!


I try real hard not to be the grammar police, but yes, this eritattes me az wll. :roll:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

You guys take CL too seriously.. :hammer:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I try real hard not to be the grammar police, but yes, this eritattes me az wll. :roll:


it's A bit ridiculous to worry over something like that.it's actually a bit trivial on the internet.
alot of folks have computers,who,for many use it and are fascinated with it.
alot of construction workers,or folks from other countries who don't have a grasp of the language and such.
I read things 2-3 times on alot of sites I go on when I need to.and don't find if necessary or even gratifying to disqualify by grammar or punctuation.
I was made fun uf not to long ago,and the poster had spelled A word wrong.I didn't even have to wait to jump out theire and cut the proverbial throat.
everyones gonna make some mistake,and sadly when someones over critical,they become targeted.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> it's A bit ridiculous to worry over something like that.it's actually a bit trivial on the internet.
> alot of folks have computers,who,for many use it and are fascinated with it.
> alot of construction workers,or folks from other countries who don't have a grasp of the language and such.
> I read things 2-3 times on alot of sites I go on when I need to.and don't find if necessary or even gratifying to disqualify by grammar or punctuation.
> ...


It may irritate me but I won't correct someone over it. Like you said, no sense in doing so. Just making a statement.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> It may irritate me but I won't correct someone over it. Like you said, no sense in doing so. Just making a statement.


hehe,sorry,yours just took up less bandwidth so I c&p'ed it.see,I'm not writin logical,yet I'm aware of bandwidth expense.
folks like to make folks out to be stupid based on simple things.I've known some intellegent and articulate people who can't read or write.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> hehe,sorry,yours just took up less bandwidth so I c&p'ed it.see,I'm not writin logical,yet I'm aware of bandwidth expense.
> folks like to make folks out to be stupid based on simple things.I've known some intellegent and articulate people who can't read or write.


Trust me, I may know grammar but I'm not smart. :roll: LOL!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I mis-type and mis-spell all the time. Totally use a p instead of o all the time. I use a;; instead of all, lol. Grammer totally does not bother me. Especially on the internet, not like its a published blog or something official. Then, yes of course I care and do spell check and all that. What does bother me is when people correct me, thinking I didnt know, lol. Umm yeah, I knew HOW to write/type it, your smart, you figured it out right? I hope the ones who cant read through my mistakes wont respond cause they dont know what I was saying, lmao. One example is a co-worker who emailed me asking me what "Wokring with the clinet" meant. Like for real? lol Different things bother different people.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i have the problem just spelling things how the sound not how they are actually spelled! my thing is if you understand it then that should be enough, if it bothers you... well then i guess you will have to sit there and be frustrated lol
i do try and use word if easily accessible but if not well it is what it is i guess


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

While I get the point of "if you can understand it then what's the problem" however as an avid reader, I feel like the written word is something that is being perverted by the overuse and lack of caring by the masses. Since we are communicating by written word, why not know how things should be expressed properly, I mean the tools are there in front of you, if you care to use them. 

This isn't a text message, characters aren't limited, at least not so much that "you" needs to become "u", etc. Personally I don't like the de-evolution written language is going through thanks to texting and the internet. but that is just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

many computer user do just the best they can,and then spell check,that can be challenging for some.
I'm an avid reader.sadly the computer took the time away.it's fun to bang around on the fishing, dog,Costa Rica,motorcycle,CL and A few others,(no porn,yukky).


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

william williamson said:


> it's A bit ridiculous to worry over something like that.it's actually a bit trivial on the internet.
> alot of folks have computers,who,for many use it and are fascinated with it.
> alot of construction workers,or folks from other countries who don't have a grasp of the language and such.
> I read things 2-3 times on alot of sites I go on when I need to.and don't find if necessary or even gratifying to disqualify by grammar or punctuation.
> ...


i'm not saying that we should all be english majors when on the internet, believe me i have my moments. to me, when you are trying to sell something it is always a good idea to at least try a little harder. there are constantly serious errors in listings on CL. like i say "are" and "our" is something you learn in first grade, they are totally different words. misspellings i can look over but, come on. oh and if you are listing something in your second language, i wouldn't even question your grammar. i sure wouldn't write a great ad in spanish.



Carriana said:


> While I get the point of "if you can understand it then what's the problem" however as an avid reader, I feel like the written word is something that is being perverted by the overuse and lack of caring by the masses. Since we are communicating by written word, why not know how things should be expressed properly, I mean the tools are there in front of you, if you care to use them.
> 
> This isn't a text message, characters aren't limited, at least not so much that "you" needs to become "u", etc. Personally I don't like the de-evolution written language is going through thanks to texting and the internet. but that is just my opinion on the matter.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Carriana said:


> While I get the point of "if you can understand it then what's the problem" however as an avid reader, I feel like the written word is something that is being perverted by the overuse and lack of caring by the masses. Since we are communicating by written word, why not know how things should be expressed properly, I mean the tools are there in front of you, if you care to use them.
> 
> This isn't a text message, characters aren't limited, at least not so much that "you" needs to become "u", etc. Personally I don't like the de-evolution written language is going through thanks to texting and the internet. but that is just my opinion on the matter.
> 
> ...


----------

